# vacuum packed Capicola good after 2 years?



## seadog92 (Nov 2, 2016)

Back in June of 2014, I vacuumed packed a couple extra Capicola that I had made.  Laying quietly in my smokehouse fridge, I forgot about them.  Here it is two years later, and while the vacuum seal is intact, and they look fresh as a new one, they're hard as a Louisville Slugger.  Anyone have any experience on cured meats that old?  Do I run a risk on eating and sharing?

Seadog


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 2, 2016)

Eat away. Good prosciuttos are sold after aging 1-2 years. Of course they are aged hung, not vac sealed, but some of the processes that make a prosciutto taste good also worked on your vac sealed  coppa. If you share it I would let people know. Some are not comfortable with 2y old meat.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 2, 2016)

Share some pics when you slice it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 2, 2016)

Sure is. 

I could use some


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 2, 2016)

I think you will be glad you forgot about it.


----------



## seadog92 (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks, I'll post pictures when I cut into it.


----------

